

How do I value an options package from a pre-IPO SF tech firm? - ProspectiveHire

I've been offered stock options in a SF-based tech firm that's completed its Series B, but the firm hasn't revealed the total of fully diluted shares. The company's at 80 or so employees, growing quickly. Any advice on how to value the stock options that I've been offered? I've checked Second Market and SharesPost, but neither lists an estimation for this particular firm.
======
NonEUCitizen
Always treat them as zero. Think of startup options as possible, but not
probable, bonuses in the future.

That said, you should ask them to reveal the number of shares outstanding.

